# Need sleeping space for Anthrocon 2009



## BlueKewne (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in California, and I went to Anthrocon of 08. I really want to go this year, but I need a space to sleep ><;

I'm a younger fur (19 years now; 20 when Anthrocon 09 rolls around). I'm willing to take the floor or couch or whatever. I pack lightly and have a very minimalist sense when it comes to travel (means I won't take much space at all; mostly just sleeping space.)

I'm willing to pay fair share; even in advance if preferred/required. I'll even paypal it.

Anthrocon 2008 was very drama free for me, and I don't intend to cause drama at all. So don't worry about that 

If ya wanna offer this fox sleeping space, just send me a note, contact me by e-mail at Bluekewne@gmail.com , or AIM/Y!M/etc me on my contacts listed in my profile.


----------



## BlueKewne (Dec 13, 2008)

also, I apologize for double posting. My internet was acting up ><;


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 14, 2008)

The best place to do this is on the AC Website itself.

You can go to a place specifically set up for people who are looking for a place to stay...and that alone offers the best chance of finding someone.

All you have to do is create an account. Sorry if I cannot offer anything the two hotel rooms booked for my group are going to be full, and I refuse to break the law when it comes to how many people you put in there.


----------

